# Lost and Very Lonely



## red22 (Apr 20, 2011)

My husband of 10 years decided at the begining of the year that he wanted to end our marriage. I was totally taken back and now don't know what to do and how to even talk to him without crying. I love him, he was and is my best friend and we shared lots of good time together. We are not living to gether but not legally separated. How do I get him back without driving him away and myself crazy. I don't want to be divorced.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

You've come to the right place.  I'm lost and lonely, too!  

What are his reasons? Is there any chance there's someone else? I'm in a similar boat. Look through the threads in this section, I posted one with reminders for doing a 180, which would be your best bet right now. But most of all, just feel free to share. Many of us are in the same boat and we are great support for one another. 

Most of all, it sucks to be here, but know that you are not alone.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is he having an affair??? Find out. If it is, that will explain a lot.

Right now, don't chase after him. YOu basically have to let him know you are willing to work on the marraige but if he wants to go you are ok with that and will be fine. 

NEVER hold onto someonoe against their will.


----------



## red22 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is not having an affair?? He is working on some issue of his own that has existed before we were married and now he has decided to fix them.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why did you say "he is not having an affair" with two ??s?

Do you mean he isn't or you don't know? At least he's trying to get help.


----------



## red22 (Apr 20, 2011)

No he isn't having an affair I know that for a fact. He is working on some issues but is isolating his family and friends to the point that many are getting irritated.


----------

